
YouTube De-Monetization Explained - lwhsiao
https://medium.com/internet-creators-guild/youtube-de-monetization-explained-44464f902a22#.oqg5wgu1b
======
lwhsiao
TLDR: Youtube has been de-monetization videos algorithmically over some
nebulous conditions. Many big-name YouTubers are concerned about the platform
and seek better communication from YouTube. Youtube is now providing quick
(24-48hr) turn-around on re-monetization, but content creators are still upset
over the way that policy was enforced in stealth.

Philip DeFranco:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbph5or0NuM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbph5or0NuM)

Casey Neistat:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPjOQTOkK4Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPjOQTOkK4Q)

Other articles on the topic:

[http://www.vox.com/2016/9/2/12746450/youtube-monetization-
ph...](http://www.vox.com/2016/9/2/12746450/youtube-monetization-phil-
defranco-leaving-site)

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/1/12753108/youtube-is-over-
pa...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/1/12753108/youtube-is-over-party-
advertising-monetization-censorship)

------
diegoperini
What does it mean to de-monetize something?

~~~
Sylos
When you have a YouTube-account and upload videos on there, you can "monetize"
your video, which means that ads are run when someone plays your video and you
then get some of the money that these ads make.

De-monetizing a video means that Google doesn't give you that money anymore.
This can either be as described in the article caused by your video containing
inappropriate content for which Google assumes that advertisers don't want to
advertise on it (in this case Google also stops playing ads on that video) or
because of copyright infringements.

